# 배우러 가서 가장



## soni99min

*What does 태권도를 배우러 가서 가장 먼저 배운 것이 인사입니다 mean?*


 ... 먼저 배운 것이 인사입니다:The first thing I learned in taekwondo class was greeting
 but 배우러 가서 가장 is confusing me


----------



## nash000

가장 goes with 먼저 so they are grouped together '가장 먼저', meaning 'the very first'.

The literal translation of 'The first thing I learned in taekwondo class was greeting' in korean would be '태권도 수업에서 제일 처음 배운것은 인사였습니다' where '태권도 수업에서' being 'in taekwondo class'. 

But it your sentence, it has a slightly different way of saying the same thing. 
'태권도를 배우러 가서' instead of '태권도 수업에서'.

배우러 가서 seems to hold two meanings simultaneously; 1. at a place 2. as a result 

1. The equivalent of "at" in korean is "-에서" which you can see in "배우러 가서". 
(ex. 'I read a book at a library" = "나는 도서관에서 책을 읽었다")

2. But also that same "-서" could mean 'as a result'. 
(ex. 'I had a stomachache because I ate too much' = '너무 많이 먹어서 배가 아팠다')

Since both use the same letter "-서", when you say 태권도를 배우러 가서, it sounds both ways at the same time, which probably makes sense because in this example someone actually went to the place and as a result of that learnt how to greet in taekwondo.

But in all simplicity, koreans just say '-하러 가서' meaning 'went somewhere to do smth'. 

Just my 2 cents. Someone else could have a different opinion.


----------



## soni99min

nash000 said:


> 가장 goes with 먼저 so they are grouped together '가장 먼저', meaning 'the very first'.
> 
> The literal translation of 'The first thing I learned in taekwondo class was greeting' in korean would be '태권도 수업에서 제일 처음 배운것은 인사였습니다' where '태권도 수업에서' being 'in taekwondo class'.
> 
> But it your sentence, it has a slightly different way of saying the same thing.
> '태권도를 배우러 가서' instead of '태권도 수업에서'.
> 
> 배우러 가서 seems to hold two meanings simultaneously; 1. at a place 2. as a result
> 
> 1. The equivalent of "at" in korean is "-에서" which you can see in "배우러 가서".
> (ex. 'I read a book at a library" = "나는 도서관에서 책을 읽었다")
> 
> 2. But also that same "-서" could mean 'as a result'.
> (ex. 'I had a stomachache because I ate too much' = '너무 많이 먹어서 배가 아팠다')
> 
> Since both use the same letter "-서", when you say 태권도를 배우러 가서, it sounds both ways at the same time, which probably makes sense because in this example someone actually went to the place and as a result of that learnt how to greet in taekwondo.
> 
> But in all simplicity, koreans just say '-하러 가서' meaning 'went somewhere to do smth'.
> 
> Just my 2 cents. Someone else could have a different opinion.


thank* you* it was so cleaar


----------

